# Ab wheel - useful or con?



## MrM

As the title says, what are thoughts on the ab wheel? Need something simple to do ab workouts on at home.


----------



## TommyBananas

Useful imo. Obviously hard to overload with it but it definitely made me learn how to be tighter, stay stable, and if you use it right its not bad. They're cheap as chips off Amazon.


----------



## gradziol

Do it in sets of 10 from standing position and u gonna hate it soon enough  Awesome and simple, used for years now in almost every fighting gym I ever trained and have seen some rly big lads using it with great effect.


----------



## Wheyman

Awesome imo


----------



## Smitch

gradziol said:


> Do it in sets of 10 from standing position and u gonna hate it soon enough  Awesome and simple, used for years now in almost every fighting gym I ever trained and have seen some rly big lads using it with great effect.


I see guys down our place doing it with an olympic bar and bumper plates, my mate that owns the place can do it one handed from standing and back up again.

Hardcore.


----------



## MrM

Looks like the consenus is good then, v cheap on eBay .


----------



## Prince Adam

Fad


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

gradziol said:


> Do it in sets of 10 from standing position and u gonna hate it soon enough  Awesome and simple, used for years now in almost every fighting gym I ever trained and have seen some rly big lads using it with great effect.


How in the hell do you do it standing?

Wouldn't you just fall on your face?

or are you talking about bending over to touch it on the floor and then extending


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Hurts like fk - so yeah, worth buying one


----------



## alekan

FlunkyTurtle said:


> How in the hell do you do it standing?
> 
> Wouldn't you just fall on your face?
> 
> or are you talking about bending over to touch it on the floor and then extending


Like this


----------



## MRSTRONG

FlunkyTurtle said:


> How in the hell do you do it standing?
> 
> Wouldn't you just fall on your face?
> 
> or are you talking about bending over to touch it on the floor and then extending


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

MRSTRONG said:


>


fair might have to give that a try.

If you had 15 minutes to do abs a day what would you do for it?


----------



## MRSTRONG

FlunkyTurtle said:


> fair might have to give that a try.
> 
> If you had 15 minutes to do abs a day what would you do for it?


ab wheel and planks


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

MRSTRONG said:


> ab wheel and planks


Thanks.

I've been watching some videos by Elliot hulse i think his name his about core strength and i've got pregnant belly all the time so thinking my core might be weak


----------



## gradziol

FlunkyTurtle said:


> How in the hell do you do it standing?
> 
> Wouldn't you just fall on your face?
> 
> or are you talking about bending over to touch it on the floor and then extending


I meant not from ur knees but from standing. Of course u have to touch the floor with the wheel first


----------



## MRSTRONG

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've been watching some videos by Elliot hulse i think his name his about core strength and i've got pregnant belly all the time so thinking my core might be weak


these help with posture aswell which plays a part in preggo belly look .


----------



## JamiePolish

I think it depends whether you as an individual feel it working your abs or not. For me its amazing, i always get some great workouts when thrown in with weighted sit ups but for someone with totally differen't muscle fibers and genetics, it might not work so well. I think you just gotta trail and error and listen to your body.


----------



## Rykard

MRSTRONG said:


>


damn - got there before me with Ross's stuff


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> damn - got there before me with Ross's stuff


haha he`s decent on core stuff


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

MRSTRONG said:


> these help with posture aswell which plays a part in preggo belly look .


that would make sense as i have horrible problems with my posture 

Ab wheel it is after every session then.

4 sets of ten enough you reckon?


----------



## MRSTRONG

FlunkyTurtle said:


> that would make sense as i have horrible problems with my posture
> 
> Ab wheel it is after every session then.
> 
> 4 sets of ten enough you reckon?


just aim for one rep if you`ve never used one before :lol:

4x10 slow and controlled , add in planks 1min each side , ive started going from side into front then other side plank if that makes sense


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

MRSTRONG said:


> just aim for one rep if you`ve never used one before :lol:
> 
> 4x10 slow and controlled , add in planks 1min each side , ive started going from side into front then other side plank if that makes sense


Good lad.

I've really got to bring up my back, biceps, triceps, legs, calves, abs, shoulders and chest this year.


----------



## MRSTRONG

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Good lad.
> 
> I've really got to bring up my back, biceps, triceps, legs, calves, abs, shoulders and chest this year.


hire @Therealbigbear for the year he will get you on course .


----------



## DappaDonDave

MrM said:


> As the title says, what are thoughts on the ab wheel? Need something simple to do ab workouts on at home.


These are 1/2 price, £3.99 in sainsburys.

Got one to try, they feel like they work! Confirmed I have a weak core!


----------



## Kristina

MRSTRONG said:


>


Wow, that video is brilliant.

I bought myself an ab wheel about 3 years ago... used it once and no idea where it is now, somewhere in the corner of a cupboard probably! However... that video is way cool, I really want some of those home-made ones, unilateral is so much better! Think I might have to do it. I wonder if they sell them like that somewhere? Would rather just buy instead of trying to build something haha..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kristina said:


> Wow, that video is brilliant.
> 
> I bought myself an ab wheel about 3 years ago... used it once and no idea where it is now, somewhere in the corner of a cupboard probably! However... that video is way cool, I really want some of those home-made ones, unilateral is so much better! Think I might have to do it. I wonder if they sell them like that somewhere? Would rather just buy instead of trying to build something haha..


ross made all his from bits at walmart , you can use dumbells though providing the weights spin , no good on the fixed hex dbs :lol:


----------



## Zurg

MRSTRONG said:


> ross made all his from bits at walmart , you can use dumbells though providing the weights spin , no good on the fixed hex dbs :lol:


Actually that might do for resistance :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave

Stomach doms now. Only did 30-40 throughout the day.


----------



## Kjetil1234

KK and Pavel Tsatsouline loves the abwheel. Personally I love them too!


----------



## simonthepieman

Smitch said:


> I see guys down our place doing it with an olympic bar and bumper plates, my mate that owns the place can do it one handed from standing and back up again.
> 
> Hardcore.


literally


----------



## Smitch

simonthepieman said:


> literally


No pun intended. :lol:


----------



## nbfootball65

Works Great IMO


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Kyle Olsen's Ab Circle Pro Advertorial - YouTube

Ahhh man! I thought you was on about this beast at first!


----------

